# Miscellaneous > Database Lounge >  Microsoft Windows 7

## kantell

I've been asking around in some of the forums to see what the word on the street is regarding Windows 7.  Has anyone downloaded it?  Strengths?  Weaknesses?

Kimm
oDesk

----------


## Tegru

Actually there hasnt been much released about the new OS but we should be getting a little more about it in the next few months. There has been a few screenshots going around on the net.

----------


## brad jones

I've been using it for over a month now on my secondary machine. I also joined the public beta on connect.microsoft.com. 

Overall word is that it seems very stable. I would agree with that. There are things people like - in that it is stable, smoother overall operation, some of the things like UAC are now more customizable, WordPad and other applets have more functionality, etc.

There are things people also don't like such as quick launch area of taskbar is gone (although there are rumors it might come back), Calendar gone, movie maker gone, Windows Mail gone, etc. (In fairness, the applets that are gone will be available online). 

Overall it is a pretty smooth experience. 

Brad!

----------


## Tegru

Thanks for the link Brad Jones. I did not know anyone could join the Beta for Windows 7. Thanks for the info!

----------


## kantell

Thanks y'all for the feedback.  I like the idea of running it on my second machine.

Kimm
oDesk

----------

